# Summe passt nicht in der Berechnung



## DanielAlbert (1. Okt 2017)

Hallo, ein Freund hat mir folgenden Code zusammengestellt, der die Summe mehrerer Felder in einem PDF Dokument zu einer Summe zusammenrechnet. Hier geht es eigentlich nur darum, dass wenn keine Werte vorhanden sind nicht 0,00 € in der Summenzelle steht sondern "".

Der Code funktioniert, nur rechnet er zB. wenn in Person-A0 und Person-A1 jweils 100 € steht - in Person-A13 - 100.000 €

```
var Ges_Kosten_A = '';
var Kosten_A =
this.getField("Person-A").value
+ this.getField("Person-A0").value
+ this.getField("Person-A1").value
+ this.getField("Person-A2").value
+ this.getField("Person-A3").value
+ this.getField("Person-A4").value
+ this.getField("Person-A5").value
+ this.getField("Person-A6").value
+ this.getField("Person-A7").value
+ this.getField("Person-A8").value
+ this.getField("Person-A9").value
+ this.getField("Person-A10").value
+ this.getField("Person-A11").value
+ this.getField("Person-A12").value
;
if(Kosten_A <1) {Ges_Kosten_A = '';} else {Ges_Kosten_A = Kosten_A}
this.getField("Person-A13").value = Ges_Kosten_A;
```
Kann mir bitte jemand Helfen ?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Okt 2017)

Das ist Javascript, nicht Java


----------



## DanielAlbert (1. Okt 2017)

ok also kann mir hier keiner Helfen ?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Okt 2017)

Doch, sicherlich...

Ich versteh allerdings nicht mal die Frage...


----------



## DanielAlbert (1. Okt 2017)

Naja, wenn in Person-A0 und Person-A1 jeweils 100 € in das Formular eingetragen wird sollte ja bei Person-A13 - 200 € als Summe stehen. Da steht aber 100000 € nicht 200


----------



## mrBrown (1. Okt 2017)

Sicher, dass es 100000 sind, und nicht 100100?


----------



## Thallius (1. Okt 2017)

Versuch mal jeweils ein parseInt um den Wert zu setzen. Also

...parseInt(this.getField("...").value) +...

Gruß

Claus


----------



## DanielAlbert (1. Okt 2017)

Hallo, ja stimmt 100100 kommt als Summe


----------



## DanielAlbert (2. Okt 2017)

Guten Morgen,

also wenn ich deinen Vorschlag : .parseInt(this.getField("...").value) + einbinde erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Der eingegebene Wert stimmt nicht mit dem Format des Feldes überein.[Person-A13]

Code ist folgender:

```
var Ges_Kosten_A = '';
var Kosten_A =
parseInt(this.getField("Person-A").value) //<---
+ this.getField("Person-A0").value
+ this.getField("Person-A1").value
+ this.getField("Person-A2").value
+ this.getField("Person-A3").value
+ this.getField("Person-A4").value
+ this.getField("Person-A5").value
+ this.getField("Person-A6").value
+ this.getField("Person-A7").value
+ this.getField("Person-A8").value
+ this.getField("Person-A9").value
+ this.getField("Person-A10").value
+ this.getField("Person-A11").value
+ this.getField("Person-A12").value
;
if(Kosten_A <1) {Ges_Kosten_A = '';} else {Ges_Kosten_A = Kosten_A}
this.getField("Person-A13").value = Ges_Kosten_A;
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Okt 2017)

Moin,


DanielAlbert hat gesagt.:


> Der eingegebene Wert stimmt nicht mit dem Format des Feldes überein.[Person-A13]


Du solltest uns mal ein paar Infos mehr geben ...
Am besten den kompletten Code - und bitte in Code-Tags (siehe meine Signatur) !!

VG Klaus


----------



## Thallius (2. Okt 2017)

Dann must du halt bei der Zuweisung zu Feld A13 das wieder in einen String wandeln. Am einfachsten mit ...value = "" + Ges_Kosten_A


----------

